# Hi everyone!



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, I'm Manuel, I'm French (my father Italian) (so I'll excuse in advance for my writing)..
I'm waiting for my 3rd TT (TT-TTrs mk2 and now TT mk3), I'm an electronic in my family business and I like to do electronic experiments (VAG included in our case!) but mechanically, only the mtm ecu)
my previous TT gained over 100hp but after 3 years I've had to pass at the RS due the amount of road that I cover..
Now I need to have a reliable car (prayers for the DSG)...

I came here because, after have read a lot of pages and discussions, seems to talk with kindly people... not like in other forum when everyday is a continue battle for "who is the best" or " the best car"!
It's a forum, hope we can help each other here!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Manuel, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this is my TT:
petrol s-tronic quattro with MTM
s-line exterior
s-line interior
glacier white
19" 5 spokes
full black leather
s-line sport seats
leather pack
privacy glass
auto dimming central mirror
matrix led
magnetic ride
heating seats
hold assist
cruise control
speed limitation
signal recognition
rear parking sensor
front parking sensor
led pack
B&O
Audi phone box
tech pack
audi connect
light and rain sensor
tyre pressure monitoring
storage pack
warranty extension 3 years 100.000 km


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Manual , bienvenue au Forum TT [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## GazCoutts (May 11, 2015)

A kind welcome to you!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

A few pics after 7 months


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
I've not seen any issues with the DSG box on the MK3....yet...
Steve


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's a well tested gearbox but the major problem is the clutch and that Audi often doesn't care you you have the warranty and you have to pay everytime for any well know dsg's problem
We'll talk about it around 50k kms..it's the first critical point as I've read


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

...


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Manuel,
Welcome to the forum.I also live in France but down in the Indre d' Loire


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

All privacy glass


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

plastidip


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Third brake light


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Very nice 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After a while,here some hardware mods
Over the stage 1 and 2 by mtm, milltek downpipe 200c sport, original air intake modified (like the Revo one), forge air silicon hose for a total of 365hp dyno tested..next step for the summer would be the intercooler to complete the job! After that they declare about 390hp I'm not so sure, but I'll be happy anyway!


----------



## john.dixon63 (Jul 2, 2016)

Very nice


----------

